# 40" Granite overhang.



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I put a 17x73" piece in as a hearth that weighed over 200 lbs
Your piece will be at least 50% bigger/heavier

That's a lot of weight
Then you have to consider several people leaning on it or the person that will decide to sit on it

You will need a massive amount of support without legs


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Without calculating it I would guess 1/8" 1X2 square tube would probably do it but I would move up to 1X3 just to be sure there is no sag. I don't see a need for the plate. It would only add weight and you could accomplish the same effect by running square tubing down the middle of the structure. My bigger concern would be the entire thing tipping. You would need to provide extra support for the cabinets (at the end where the overhang starts) and attach it in such a way that a couple of people leaning or sitting on the over hang does not rip it off the cabinets or the cabinets out of the floor.

A small metal fab shop in you area should be able to build this easily. I would figure 750# plus the weight of the slab and a 100% error factor if the shop asks how much weight will be on the over hang. So if the slab is 250#, build it for a 2000# static load and that should handle just about anything that would go on in the kitchen. Be sure to mention it needs to be stiff, the less flex the better.

This may sound like overkill but you do not want cracked granite in your future.

Rege


----------



## cjsdad (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you Rege
I had thought about the tipping. They tell me the slab wieghs ~1000#. There will be about 35% overhanging, 350#. That leaves approx. 650# holding it down, plus the cabinets. If anyone sits on it I'll have to kill them.
I will take your advice. 
Sounds like I may have to support it farther out than just the start of the overhang? What do you think?


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If you can do it with out changing the look you are after, run a center support maybe 16" inches out from the center of the cabinets. If you made it (maybe 1" wide) and attached it to the center support it would make this much more stable and I don't think you would notice it from a standing position. Plan on people sitting or standing on this at some point, you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry, but I do not think your scenario will work. Supporting that much granite will require legs. There isn't a granite company that will install/guarantee an installation like this. The liability is too much.
I think you might have under calculated the weight 
Ron


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

How about angled support, rather than legs?


----------



## cjsdad (Jun 16, 2009)

I appreciate all your replies.
Rege and Wildie, I think we will go with angled support legs, about 16" out from the cabinets.
Just so you all know, I am the installer/owner.builder. No, I've never done this work before and I'm building the whole house. Always wanted to. 
My background is machinist/millwright, and I have access to a full blown fab shop, so I'll be building the support too. 
And Rege, I've always liked overkill.
Thank you for all your help
I'll post a picture when it's made, then you can tell me what you think.
Should be ready to install in about a month.
Thanks again.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

cjsdad said:


> I appreciate all your replies.
> Rege and Wildie, I think we will go with angled support legs, about 16" out from the cabinets.
> Just so you all know, I am the installer/owner.builder. No, I've never done this work before and I'm building the whole house. Always wanted to.
> My background is machinist/millwright, and I have access to a full blown fab shop, so I'll be building the support too.
> ...


 Nothin' wrong with being a newbie!

I just finished building a roof over a concrete porch, that was my first time.
The inspector congratulated me and said that he wished that all his inspections were like this!

I'm an electrician by trade, so carpentry is'nt my forte!


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Glad to hear you are going ahead with the project and I look forward to seeing your pictures.

Rege


----------



## cjsdad (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, it's done!
Thanks again Rege and Wildie.
I went with 1x2 tubing. The installers loved it.
The plate at the bottom of the legs will be under the floor tile, just the legs coming through.
Here are some pix, hope they come thru
Thanks again.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow - That looks great!!! Job well done.

Rege


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work! congrats!


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Per the standard reference, the Marble Institute of America "_Dimension __Stone Design Manual_":

 *3/4"* material must be on underlayment, has a max span of 24" and a max overhang of 6"

*1-1/4"* material has a max spam of 24”, 10" max overhang,

more needs brackets, legs or other rigid support. 

At an inspection I've seen 1-1/4" stone at a 8" overhang sitting on the floor, broken off because someone stood on it to change a light bulb.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice, Thanks for the pics & update

Now keep everyone OFF that granite !!


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

lol, your island (which looks great, nice fab job and finish) is almost bigger then my whole kitchen.

The table is pushed against the wall with no chairs on the other side.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Uhmmmm....has anyone given any thought to the stresses that will be exerted on the floor? Is this a concrete floor?


----------



## charatthebeach (Aug 28, 2009)

cjsdad said:


> I'm building a kitchen island, 66" x 114", 3 cm granite and have never done this kind of work before.
> I need help on how to support the end, which will be used as a table.
> Approx 40" x 66" will overhang. There are 72" of cabinets up to the overhang. On the far end are a sink and dishwasher.
> My wife would like to not use legs for support and I'd like to not use corbels either.
> ...


 My husband is a granite fabricator for 15 yrs. Anything over 20" you should use legs or stiffknee; corbels would not support more than 24". A 12" corbel or L bracket would not support more than 24"


----------

